# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أحيي قلبك بثلاث دقائق واثنتين وعشرين ثانية فقط

## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لكم غشت الدنيا قلوبنا بأعبائها .. وأعمالها ... ولكم نحتاج الى الدقائق في ذكر الله وطاعته وعبادته ...لتستقر تلك النفس  وتهدأ وتكنّ و تطمئن فقد قال جل وعلا :" ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب "
أسأل الله أن يعمر قلوبنا بذكره وطاعته فإنا نحبه جل وعلا كما نحب كل عمل يقرب الى حبه سبحانه فإليكم هذا الرابط أرجو الاستماع اليه عل قلوبنا تخشع وتطمئن وتهدأ من عناء دنياها .. ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم وخصوا بدعائكم من ساعدنا على نشر هذا الرابط بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم في الدنيا والآخرة .وسامحوني على تلك الكلمات البسيطة فأنا لم أحسن التعبير بحق لكن هذا ما جادت علي به نفسي 


http://www.archive.org/details/bokaa_478

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم عزيزتي دقائق واي دقائق 
اللهم أني أسألك أن ترزقنا الأنس بذكر وتجعلنا من أهل المتلذذين بسماع تلك الأيات القرآنيه
حينما يخشع القلب وتسكن الجوارح
يالها من نعمه عظيمه
اللهم أرزقنا الخشوع في الصلاة والتدبر في الآيات

بارك الله فيك أختي الغاليه ونفع بك

----------


## قلب طيب

قراءة مؤثرة جدا

و لكن اعذريني أختي من القارئ ؟؟

اختلف علي صوته 

جزاكِ الله خيرا .

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

اللهم آمين   
وجزاك الله خيراً صغيرتي قلبي مملكة وربي يملكه 

حياك الله غاليتي قلب طيب .. وبارك الله فيك ... 
 بالنسبة لصوت القاريء لا أعلم صوت من  ولكنه قريب جداً لصوت الشيخ صلاح البدير 
وإذا كان هناك من يعرف صوته فليخبرنا  مشكوراً

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

إن كانت  هناك من تعرف صاحب الصوت فلتخبرنا  بارك الله فيكم في الدنيا والآخرة

----------

